# Silver Powder



## jmdlcar (Mar 14, 2021)

Well I did small batch of Sterling and in my beaker I have about 125 ml of wet silver power. I can't wait tell it dry power to see how much I have. Any idea?


----------



## butcher (Mar 14, 2021)

My guess is that it depends on how much water is involved, good for you water by volume does not weigh much as silver.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 14, 2021)

Right now I am washing it with hot Distilled Water threw a filter. I going to do it tell it past the Ammonia test.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2021)

Chloride or copper process?


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 14, 2021)

I collect the silver power using copper if that what you mean.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 14, 2021)

Copper is harder to clean for your first test.
After you wash it and think you have it clean with the ammonium test do this.
Fill the beaker to 100 ml with water. Then add about 25 ml of hcl, just enough to cover the material, and warm close to boil for about 10 minutes. It gets the last bit of copper out in the hcl wash. Wash with water 3 times after that. Like the final gold wash. 
See if the color of the water changes.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 14, 2021)

After washing it with hot Distilled Water threw a filter. I did the Ammonia test there was no change when I did the Ammonia test it stay clear. So can I dry Silver Power now?


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 14, 2021)

Palladium, I didn't see your last post. I will have to buy HCL before I can do that.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 15, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> Palladium, I didn't see your last post. I will have to buy HCL before I can do that.



No you can use table salt for the same purpose, it will convert your silver to silver chloride.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 15, 2021)

I started with 

1. 50/50 distilled water and nitric acid 
2. I filter 
3. I cemented with copper 
4. I filter Silver power out
5. I wash with hot distilled water till clear
6. I tested with ammonia to check silver power and it was

Now how much table salt do need add with hot distilled water?

1. Hot distilled water 3 times
2. Dry silver power.
3. Melt into a bar


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 15, 2021)

Plus I wanted to do is make the silver crystals to make it 999 pure silver.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 15, 2021)

Well I just dry my silver power and it was 224.7 grams. Not bad for my first try. My next time should be better because I learn a lot. I will try and take a picture if I can.


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 15, 2021)

nice work for your first attempt jmd, do not dispose of your rinse water. I pulled 18 grams of silver out of 3000ml of rinse water from cementing and silver cell rinses. Left it cementing in copper for about 2 days. Then rinsed and melted into a button for the silver cell.

Regards


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 15, 2021)

Gsracer said:


> nice work for your first attempt jmd, do not dispose of your rinse water. I pulled 18 grams of silver out of 3000ml of rinse water from cementing and silver cell rinses. Left it cementing in copper for about 2 days. Then rinsed and melted into a button for the silver cell.
> 
> Regards



I'm what you said I save everything it in 2 gallon jug and I have copper in both and it is cement more silver out. I will post what I get in a few days.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 16, 2021)

After I cement all the waste I ended up with total of 241.3 grams.


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 16, 2021)

Nice! How much did sterling did you start with?


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 16, 2021)

About 280 grams but I had a little left for the next time. I wanted to make sure there was no nitric acid left.

I have a 5 gallon plastic bucket to put all the waste in then I will cement again to get all the silver out.


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 16, 2021)

Not Bad thats an 86 percent of theoretical recovery, you said there was some undigested sterling left. Assuming 10 grams left that gives you 90 percent recoverry. In either case not bad for your first run. Keep it up!


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 16, 2021)

Gsracer said:


> Not Bad thats an 86 percent of theoretical recovery, you said there was some undigested sterling left. Assuming 10 grams left that gives you 90 percent recoverry. In either case not bad for your first run. Keep it up!



I am going to check the waste that is still Sterling that didn't get used because I didn't want to add any more nitric acid. I will get back on how many grams.


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 16, 2021)

Here is my output.

I had sterling total weight 280g 
Then sterling took out 17.3g
Total after waste 262.7g
Base medal from Sterling 19.7g
Should have been 243g
Total silver power 241.3g

I will do a better job what I did next time.


----------



## Gsracer (Mar 16, 2021)

Id say that's an exceptional yield at 91.8 percent. Good work!


----------



## Palladium (Mar 16, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## jmdlcar (Mar 16, 2021)

Here on out I will be doing flatware spoons, forks and knifes. I might do salt pepper shakers and stuff like that.


----------

